# Food Change



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

If she's doing otherwise ok on the food, just feed less. you don't have to switch if you don't want. 

For foods I like that my dogs do well on: Precise, Ideal Balance, and Fromm are my favorites.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

If you want to change foods, getting one that is no corn, wheat or soy and is not so loaded with starches would be a good place to start. If you stick with the food you are using now , feed less and take into mind restricting treats and sharing your dinner with the dog! I ran into the same problem of Molly starting to gain weight, and just by limiting her intake by 10% less food and not 'sharing' with her we were able to get back to a better weight! It's hard to not give in to those begging eyes but ya gotta do it!!!!!


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

I thought a toy could range from 3-10 lbs. What is considered overweight? Mine is almost 5 months and 5.8 pounds. I was so pleased with her weight thinking she is not scrawny. her height is just 10. I am still wondering if she will gain more in height and weight.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

You're right to be concerned about excess weight, especially if your tpoo has luxating patellas. It's important for this type of dog to be very lean to lessen the stress on the joints.

I'd switch to a premium grain-free kibble with fewer carbs. This is one my toy does well on: Now Fresh Grain-Free Small Breed All Ages Recipe Dry Dog Food. The kibble size is nice and small and it seems to be very palatable. It doesn't have to be a puppy food; an all ages kibble is fine. Another one he likes is Zignature Grain Free Turkey. As already mentioned above, cut back on the amount and ignore the pitiful looks. Play with your pup or take him for a walk instead. 

Also, limit treats - they factor into daily total calorie intake. If you need training treats, use teenie-tiny pieces of cooked, unseasoned meat (about 1/4 the size of your smallest fingernail). Pieces of no-salt green beans are good too (hunger will make a finicky dog a fan after awhile - lol!). Some dogs like them frozen for better texture. The treat doesn't have to be big for them to enjoy it. Dog biscuits and jerky are the worst - empty calories, just like humans eating junk food!


----------

